# Profinet Verbindungsprobleme zu IM151 3PN



## Nuecke (21 Oktober 2011)

Hallo zusammen,
ich habe ein Problem bei der Inbetriebnahme eines Profinets.
Das Netz ist über einen Scalance 206 an eine Siemens Microbox angeschlossen und in mehrere Stichleitungen aufgeteilt. An einer dieser Stichleitung hängen zwei "IM-151 3PN" mit Digitalen/Analogen In- und Outputmodulen. Wenn ich diese über die Hardwarekonfiguration  online betrachte, werden diese als gestört gezeigt. Wenn man die  Teilnehmer detailierter betrachtet (Doppelklick in der Onlineansicht auf den gestörten Teilnehmer und dann Registerkarte "Interface") bringen sie verschiedene Meldungen nach wiederholtem aktualisieren wie 
- "IO-Device nicht gefunden" (Anzeige IP-Adresse 0.0.0.0, keine MAC-Adresse)
- "IO-Device nicht gefunden" (Anzeige der RICHTIGEN IP-Adresse und MAC-Adresse)
- RPC Applikationsüberlauf (Anzeige der RICHTIGEN IP-Adresse und MAC-Adresse)

Wenn ich die beiden Teilnehmer anpinge bringen sie (meistens) die  Fehlermeldung "Zielhost nicht erreichbar". Wenn ich dem Ping-Befehl den  Parameter "-W 500" (Zeitlimit für Rückmeldung in Millisekunden) anhänge,  erreiche ich sie jedoch meist problemlos, gelegentlich gehen auch 1, 2 oder 3  Pakete verloren. Je höher ich die Zeit setze, desto geringer werden die als Verlust gemeldeten Pakete beim pingen. Ist das ein Geschwindigkeitsproblem bei der Datenübertragung? Ist hier eventuell etwas in meiner Hardwarekonfiguration verbogen und ich muss diese nochmals bearbeiten und neu laden? Kann man irgendwie die Übertragungsgeschwindigkeit bei Profinet "herabsetzen" wie beim Profibus (hatte da schon mal im Forum etwas dazu gelesen, finde das aber nicht mehr)? Wen ja, geht das nur für das gesamte Netz oder auch für ausgewählte einzelne Teilnehmer (die restlichen Teilnehmer funktionieren inzwischen einwandfrei)? Wenn ihr irgendwelche Ideen zur Lösung des Problems habt, bitte posten . Ich habe leider noch nicht so viel Erfahrung mit Profinet und die Zeit hier auf der Baustelle bekommt mal wieder Füsse....

Gruß
Günter


----------



## Deltal (21 Oktober 2011)

Ist das eine IM 151 CPU oder sind das "normale" IM 151 und die MB ist der einzige Controller?

Wie hast du die IM in Betrieb genommen? Haben alle einen Namen bekommen, stimmt der Name mit dem in der HW Config überein?

Hast du die Möglichkeit den Switch erstmal herauszunehmen und alle IMs mit der MB direkt zu verbinden?

Funktioniert die Profinet IO geschichte mit einem anderen Modul oder sind das nur die 3 Module? ( Ist der Controller richtig konfiguriert?)


----------



## Lupo (21 Oktober 2011)

kannst du mal ein paar Angaben zu den PN-Leitungen und deren Längen bzw. Verlegung machen ? Ist es eine Erst-IBN oder hat das schon mal korrekt funktioniert ?


----------



## Nuecke (21 Oktober 2011)

Hallo zusammen,
also ersteinmal Danke für die Antworten bzw. Fragen, die mir noch ein paar Anhaltspunkte zum Nachforschen gegeben haben.

Habe mal einige der Fragen nochmals überprüft, obwohl die ganze Sache schon mal funktionierte. Begann dann sporadisch auszufallen, ging dann seit gestern garnicht mehr, vor 2 Wochen war noch jemand anders hier auf der Baustelle und hat leider etwas Chaos in den Programmständen und der Hardwrekonfiguration produziert etc. etc. Habe das ganze jetzt wieder konsistent. Es passte soweit alles. Habe dann noch als letzte Idee das Verbindungskabel Profinet zwischen der Steuerung und dem/den Panels(s) durch eine (fliegend verlegte) neue Leitung ausgetauscht. Und siehe da, jetzt gehts . Entweder haben die das Kabel beim Verlegen beschädigt oder aber lausig verlegt (parallel zu Stromführenden Leitungen), etwas anderes fällt mir momentan nicht ein.
Weiß vielleicht jemand, wie stark die negative Beeinflussung bei Profinet ist durch Stromführende Leitungen (rein Interessehalber für die Zukunft) ?

Nochmals Danke, ist meine erste Profinet-Baustelle. Wird noch ne Weile gehen, bis ich mich damit entgültig anfreunden kann....

Gruß
Günter


----------



## Nuecke (21 Oktober 2011)

werde es mir heute abend im Hotel mal anschauen, danke

Gruß
Günter


----------

